# whats the nremt consist of



## Jack Hartness (May 8, 2012)

hey everyone I was woundering if anyone could tell me what the nremt consist of i have bought multiple books and have been using my text book to studdy but am afraid that i might be studing the wrong thing. im not looking for the answers or questions just the catagories. im in california 
thanks.


----------



## CBentz12 (May 8, 2012)

Jack Hartness said:


> hey everyone I was woundering if anyone could tell me what the nremt consist of i have bought multiple books and have been using my text book to studdy but am afraid that i might be studing the wrong thing. im not looking for the answers or questions just the catagories. im in california
> thanks.



 We can't tell you what was on our tests but they are all different so its really a flip of a coin. Just know your Medical and Trauma to the best of your ability and you should pass.


----------



## medicdan (May 8, 2012)

...The NHTSA EMT-Basic Curriculum...? The test consists of some words, and you need to answer with some more words...? 
I'm happy to send you the 680+ page document that your class and this exam is based off of... if that would aid your studying.


----------



## Jack Hartness (May 8, 2012)

sure that would help tremendously


----------



## medicdan (May 8, 2012)

Jack Hartness said:


> sure that would help tremendously



I was joking... 

If you're really interested, have at it...
http://www.nhtsa.gov/people/injury/ems/pub/emtbnsc.pdf

Good luck!


----------



## Jack Hartness (May 8, 2012)

thank u all for the info it has helped now i can start studing for the state test man i hope i pass


----------



## medicdan (May 8, 2012)

Jack Hartness said:


> *T*hank *you* all for the info*,* it has helped*.* *N*ow *I* can start studing for the state test. *M*an *I* hope i pass*.*



That looks better.... You will be perceived as much more professional if you employ proper grammar and capitalization. 

Note, I helped the OP find their requested info FIRST, then commented on grammar. 

In all seriousness, Jack, the 600+ page document I mentioned is NOT going to help you-- it's what your EMT instructor used to develop the course, and is not meant for students studying for an exam. You're better off going to the library and looking at other EMT textbooks (from different publishers, likely with slightly different information or perspectives), reviewing your class notes and class exams, and reviewing often-missed sections, such as pediatrics, OB/GYN, Terrorism, etc.


----------



## Jack Hartness (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the help


----------



## MochaRaf (May 9, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> That looks better.... You will be perceived as much more professional if you employ proper grammar and capitalization.



Since you already went through the trouble you could have fixed his spelling as well. Also, "I" is always capitalized when it stands alone.

And Jack, I absolutely agree with emt.dan about proper spelling and grammar making you come across as a lot more professional.

Best of luck with your exam.


----------



## Martyn (May 9, 2012)

Jack Hartness said:


> hey everyone I was woundering if anyone could tell me what the nremt consist of i have bought multiple books and have been using my text book to studdy but am afraid that i might be studing the wrong thing. im not looking for the answers or questions just the catagories. im in california
> thanks.


 

OK, I will bite on this one...from the quoted post you have bought and are studying from 'multiple books', yes? Most courses will concentrate on one book only. Why the multiple books? Got to ask a dumb question, are you actually enrolled in an EMT course? Not too sure about California but in Florida you have to complete a state approved course before being able to take the NREMT exam.


----------



## MochaRaf (May 9, 2012)

Martyn said:


> OK, I will bite on this one...from the quoted post you have bought and are studying from 'multiple books', yes? Most courses will concentrate on one book only. Why the multiple books? Got to ask a dumb question, are you actually enrolled in an EMT course? Not too sure about California but in Florida you have to complete a state approved course before being able to take the NREMT exam.



NREMT nationwide requires you to have completed an approved course prior to being able to take the exam.


----------



## mycrofft (May 9, 2012)

We could but we'd have to kill you then ourselves.


----------

